# Penn Mag 525



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

$150 will ship at buyers expense
includes box papers tools/oil
spooled with 14lb suffix and 50lb braided shock


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

sale pending


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

Sold


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice I see nothing has changed in my absence....


----------

